# Species and varieties of Crinum



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I took these photos from my friend's pond yesterday.
The upper two leaves belong to the species of Crinum natans forma crispus, the forth is C.calamistratum, and the rest two are hybrids presumedly.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's see these leaves in details. All of them grow leaves in fixed shapes.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The Crinium natans floating around in the United States does not have the ruffled leaf edges in your photos. I believe that we also have a Crinium natans 'tortifolia' or something along those lines.

The most common Crinium in the United States is Crinium thaianum.

Carlos


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

That is interesting, my friend told me that it is difficult to find the original Crinium natans or C. thaianum in our market.


----------



## kchowns (Sep 17, 2004)

*Photos of Crinum natans*

I have some phots of my natans flowering i would like to post, but byte size is too large. Any ideas? :roll:


----------

